# Windows 10 drivers for Asus R500A laptop



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey folks,

I've recently reserved my copy for Windows 10 on my Asus R500A laptop and when the first time I got that laptop three years ago back in July 2012, it was pre-loaded with Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 x64 edition.

I realized that when its time to upgrade my current Windows 7 system to Windows 10, most of my files and drivers will be brought over to the new operating system.

The only problem is that I'm worrying right now - is whenever I wanted to do a clean install of Windows 10, I want to make sure that I have the "proper" drivers for my laptop that is designed to work with the new operating system.

What advice can you give to me right now in regards to Windows 10 drivers for this laptop?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

After W10 has finished updating and is fully installed, make a restore disk.


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

You could also download the Network and Ethernet drivers (the two most important ones if you ask me) for your laptop and store them on a USB. As long as you have access to the Internet after a Windows installation, you can grab the rest of the drivers from your computer manufacturer's website.


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

Panther063 said:


> After W10 has finished updating and is fully installed, make a restore disk.


How do I do that in Windows 10? Is there a utility out there that allows me to do that purpose?


----------



## larotehc (Sep 3, 2015)

simon726 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I've recently reserved my copy for Windows 10 on my Asus R500A laptop and when the first time I got that laptop three years ago back in July 2012, it was pre-loaded with Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 x64 edition.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I recently upgraded to Windows 10 on this unit. Everything went smooth except the ATK driver and the touch Pad. Windows 10 keeps trying to install an update from Windows Updates for Asus that causes the trackpad not to work. You may want a USB mouse on hand unless you are good with the keyboard. Download the latest ATK and trackpad driver from Asus for Windows 8.0 64bit and that should work. I've disabled windows updates for now until Asus releases proper ATK and trackpad drivers for windows 10 for this model.

After installing windows 10 upgrade go to This PC and right click c: and go properties. Cleanup system files and put a check on the old windows versions. Clean all of this up and you will regain about 40GB of disk space. Only do this if you don't want to go back to windows 7!

Regards,
Chris


----------

